# FS130 shaft on a FS120?



## Bedford T (Jul 17, 2017)

Can you use a fs120 powerhead on your fs130 drive tube/shaft?
thanks


----------



## John Evoy (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Bedford. Not related to your question but I was curious how you liked your 130? I bought a FS 91 and am thinking of exchanging it for a 130. The 91 has 28cc and 130 has


Bedford T said:


> Can you use a fs120 powerhead on your fs130 drive tube/shaft?
> thanks



36cc I believe with both weighing a little over 12 lbs.

John


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi

Sure it's awesome. Got this laid back vibe with all this torque underneath. It's a great engine. Those few cc's make a difference. I would go with the 130/131. There will no regrets. If I had it to do over again I would get the kombi so o could change it's role. That is excatly what I am in process of doing, reusing the power head on the the kombi frame.

Great power head


----------



## John Evoy (Aug 11, 2017)

Great. Thanks. The dealer that I bought it from is calling me about an exchange. I used the 91 for about 1 hr. Hopefully I can do the exchange.


----------

